# Photogenic Girls of the World Cup



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who can forget this iconic image from the 2010 WC?


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

The best thread ever. Thanks so much  :thanks


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

The USA and German women are quite hot. I am so glad America is getting into association football / soccer


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

brazalian babes <3


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Photogenic you say?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Does Canada even have a world cup team?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Photogenic you say?


Ah, reminds me of this.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


>


i'm in love with the one on the right. does she have a name? i want more pictures


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Marakunda said:


> Does Canada even have a world cup team?


canada has a national team but they havent made the world cup for decades. most of canadas best players (hargreaves, begovic, etc) usually opt to represent other european countries if they can.

anyway, heres my contribution


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I think we do but it's a matter of qualifying. Not too sure how it works or what the qualifications are though.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Cup_qualification

I'd love to see Canada in the World Cup for a change.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SPC said:


> canada has a national team but they havent made the world cup for decades. most of canadas best players (hargreaves, begovic, etc) usually opt to represent other european countries if they can.
> 
> anyway, heres my contribution


Superb contribution!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Marakunda said:


> Does Canada even have a world cup team?


Yes, but heard make it though qualifications


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

JayDontCareEh said:


> So basically soccer/football has to be a major sport in your country and you have to be really, really good at it. Makes sense.  Good news too because soccer is starting to get big here. Everywhere you look people are wearing jerseys and have flags on their cars and stuff.
> 
> Anyway, back to business....


Nice pic, Makes me proud to be British.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Now I want to be there even more you *******s.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> Now I want to be there even more you *******s.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

londonguy202 said:


> The USA and German women are quite hot. I am so glad America is getting into association football / soccer


Me too. That puts another 150m girls into the picture :b


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

nubly said:


> Superb contribution!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

running man said:


> Off topic but;
> 
> Why is it ok for us guys to perv over women with lovely faces, bodies and breasts...
> 
> Yet when the women objectify the "hot mug shot guy" they get demonized?


Anybody can perv over anything they want. Though the mugshot guy may have to do with him being a felon. But it is all in good fun, mostly.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

JayDontCareEh said:


>


My heart jumped when I saw the one on the left, but then I saw the brunette in the middle and I just melted. So, so beautiful. I can't stop looking. I want to cry, I'll never meet her and even if I did...

Seriously can't stop. :| Starting to feel like a creep.

She's absolutely my style. Long straight black hair. And the eyes most of all... The eyes...

Guys. I'm in love! lol


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

SPC said:


>


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


>


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Jesuszilla said:


>


Go away, she's mine. She's sending that kiss to ME. :love2


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm also waiting for the reappearance of this fair lady!










Tomorrow when I will have my new laptop I will make more "research" for the benefit of the glorious forum of SAS!


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

This thread is/will be major fappage material.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

running man said:


> Off topic but;
> 
> Why is it ok for us guys to perv over women with lovely faces, bodies and breasts...
> 
> Yet when the women objectify the "hot mug shot guy" they get demonized?


:lol

but no men in general do get demonised for that, and in this case it's mostly only certain internet guys getting pissed off because 'oh my gawd women luv bad boys™'


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dat cameraman though


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Russian Red (Jun 23, 2014)

OMG THAT SMILE!!










I think I'm in love :heart


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


>


Nice wings.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I would comment on the negative aspects but people can not take criticism on this site. So yeah how shallow.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ugh...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The girl on the left = running man + Dissonance + andreiuca. The girl on the right = rest of the posters in this thread:lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Russian Red (Jun 23, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


> The girl on the left = running man + Dissonance + andreiuca. The girl on the right = rest of the posters in this thread:lol


That's hilarious! Hahahaha. I was shocked when Mexico won that much as well.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Wish I had money to go to the United States - the only country with gay bars .


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

:heart:love2:heart Wata with her new cute happy dance cover... TEAM JAPAN!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This thread is bizarre.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This thread is bizarre.


How Bizarre?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ That helps. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andreiuca said:


> Ugh...


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/who-is-the-cutest-player-in-the-world-cup-1065033/



DeniseAfterAll said:


> Wish I had money to go to the United States - the only country with gay bars .


There aren't any gay bars in New Zealand?



Marko3 said:


> :heart:love2:heart Wata with her new cute happy dance cover... TEAM JAPAN!


The best part of this is that Rilakkuma is just lying there, almost defiantly.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Okey let's do this (I'll try to avoid really fake planted model fans)



















Balotelli's girl


















Viva Mexico!









real smile (haven't had one of those for years)









some girls know how to cute it up









is this england? idk









cute









japanese brazilian?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Nice wings.


She's going to need larger wings for takeoff, I think? I'm not an engineer\physicist.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


>


As good as an own goal :b


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

arnie said:


>


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Russian Red (Jun 23, 2014)

My dreamgirl 

https://s2.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/...Sports/AP_Soccer/201406261446532042930-p5.jpg


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


>


:yes


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The Belgium girl I posted on this page is Axelle Despiegelaere, who now almost has 200k likes on facebook:lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> As good as an own goal :b


LMFAO :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> The Belgium girl I posted on this page is Axelle Despiegelaere, who now almost has 200k likes on facebook:lol


It is amazing what good looks can do for a person. It is so shallow and kind of depressing actually...

But hey, the World Cup always does seem to have the hottest girls in the crowd. More so than any other sport. How come that is always the case every 4 years?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

This girl is some kind of angel


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


>





idoughnutknow said:


> This girl is some kind of angel


I don't know how to put this in a way that doesn't sound insulting, but I like these photos because they seem very pretty but in a way that doesn't seem... Like they work as models? They kind of stood out to me anyway.

Actually thinking about it it's probably just because they seem quite calm which unconsciously appeals to me, I think that's probably it.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

since when have girls actually cared. smh. they look pretty of course, but ? intentions? lol. I don't get the soccer hype sorry.... maybe I just suffered because of some things, that allows me to be one of the most aware of it...... but... yeah.

SALUTE TO REAL FANS. lol.  there you go, this is what I meant.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know how to put this in a way that doesn't sound insulting, but I like these photos because they seem very pretty but in a way that doesn't seem... Like they work as models? They kind of stood out to me anyway.
> 
> Actually thinking about it it's probably just because they seem quite calm which unconsciously appeals to me, I think that's probably it.


I know what you mean. I kinda dislike this term but they seem like "real women" if that makes sense. They aren't there as some kind of internet celebrity or paid models, they don't know the cameras are watching them and they're just acting naturally rather than flaunting themselves in front of the photographers. They're chilling out without the frills of excess makeup, silly poses or revealing outfits. Calmness is always appealing, too.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Are football(soccer, for some) matches transforming into tabloid shows? If I am watching a match, I want to see what's going on with the players on the field, not some nameless girls that were dragged to the stadium by their boyfriends. If I want to watch good looking girls, I will watch some very boring beauty contest, or some site that is meant for that.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> Are football(soccer, for some) matches transforming into tabloid shows? If I am watching a match, I want to see what's going on with the players on the field, not some nameless girls that were dragged to the stadium by their boyfriends. If I want to watch good looking girls, I will watch some very boring beauty contest, or some site that is meant for that.


+++, It pisses me off when they show random girls from stadiums -.-


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

andreiuca said:


> +++, It pisses me off when they show random girls from stadiums -.-


That's the only reason I watch sports :b


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> Are football(soccer, for some) matches transforming into tabloid shows? If I am watching a match, I want to see what's going on with the players on the field, not some nameless girls that were dragged to the stadium by their boyfriends. If I want to watch good looking girls, I will watch some very boring beauty contest, or some site that is meant for that.


To be fair, I have watched the majority of matches, and I don't think they have showed good-looking women over and above any other type of person in the crowd.

I have seen men, women and kids from all countries and of various levels of attractiveness. All the cameramen would be men probably, and most likely straight, so you might expect them to always find the prettiest women in the crowd. And while that is true sometimes, I believe they have been pretty fair in showing a variety of fans (maybe they have been told to by their boss).

Photographers of course, seem like a different story...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> but all they've done is simply shown up.


That's gotta count for something. Most don't.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> It's strange to me to focus on girls who aren't all that special or unique looking (you can seriously find most girls of similar attractiveness on most college campuses) in soccer games. Shouldn't soccer be about soccer and not its typical fans? It seems like people are putting these women on a pedestal, but all they've done is simply shown up.


That's society. Beautiful women (and men) are always put on a pedestal. We don't know anything about these women. Some may be actual fans who enjoy the game, others might just be there to accompany their boyfriends or friends, and some are just there to party and have a good time. Whatever the reasons they have for being there, they are there, and so they will attract attention.

The fact is the majority of soccer fans are men (I heard 68% of ticket holders at this World Cup are male) and the viewing figures would probably be a similar %. Most would be straight guys so of course they want to see occasional shots on TV or pics online of cute girls in the crowd. It adds to the atmosphere like grid girls at a Formula 1 race. Sure it may be sexist, but it is a male dominated sport, so the cameramen and photographers are just catering to the demographic.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

^ I agree with you, but as I said, it is to be expected. Pretty people, especially females, get compliments, attention and privileges that less attractive people don't get, throughout their lives. They have done studies and found that cute kids are marked more lightly than uglier kids in school. More attractive people are more successful in job interviews etc. It is just human nature to privilege attractive people. It is shallow and unfair but that's life. So unless photographers and cameramen make the conscious choice not to give these attractive women the extra attention (fat chance), their egos are only going to be boosted further by being filmed/photographed at this event and others.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^omg thank you. I was just coming in here to see if anyone had posted pics of that cute Colombian chick /foreveralone


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

not a good day to be a brazil fan


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

RandomNobody said:


> Don't know if posted already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeash:love2


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


damn, Puerto Ricans, Brazilians, Colombians, my favorite, this girl is another Brazilian beauty like so many of them, keep up the good work


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Haha this thread's trouble, man.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I came here to read arguments.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

http://www.smh.com.au/fifa-world-cu...al-after-photo-goes-viral-20140710-zt20v.html

Anyone seen this news? I dunno what to say...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

^Lol @ that teenage boy who gets in the shot! But damn she is fine...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

JayDontCareEh said:


> So basically soccer/football has to be a major sport in your country and you have to be really, really good at it. Makes sense.  Good news too because soccer is starting to get big here. Everywhere you look people are wearing jerseys and have flags on their cars and stuff.
> 
> Anyway, back to business....


Girl on far right - Union Flag on left breast is _upside down_. Girl second from left - Union Flag on left breast (always the left tit!) is _upside down_. It seems the manufacturers or designers of these garments don't know UK flag etiquette or flagrantly abuse it. Probably the former as the design team have hedged their bets by making one tit correct and one tit incorrect. What is the world coming to? Would an American invert her canton?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


>


Possibly the hottest girl in this thread IMHO


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

RandomNobody said:


> Don't know if posted already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plastic surgery. Nice nose job and double eyelid surgery. This is not what Korean girls naturally looks like.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

M0rbid said:


> Plastic surgery. Nice nose job and double eyelid surgery. This is not what Korean girls naturally looks like.


:lol

EDIT: Another one from today.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> Plastic surgery. Nice nose job and double eyelid surgery. This is not what Korean girls naturally looks like.


She's still very pretty. Yeah it's plastic surgery but I don't really consider double eyelid surgery that big of a deal among plastic surgeries.


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

MindOverMood said:


>





MindOverMood said:


>


Wow, the first one has stunning eyes! And the second one has the best lipstick technique, hands down.


----------



## axlrose (Sep 7, 2014)

*So which World Cup Team had the Hottest Girl Fan?*

A World Cup 2014 Brazil has ended but beauty girls supporters should stay in our mind 

Beauty fans please upload your photos! MillionMundialFans(dot)com


----------

